# Docking



## Andrew Ward (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi just had a litter of working cocker spaniel puppies and can't find anyone to dock them in present lockdown restrictions. Any ideas guys?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Leave their tails on. Most working cockers have them left on, I think they would look very odd without a tail, cant say I have ever seen one without and my area abounds with them some of which do actually work. I am not against docking at all but I cannot see any point in docking a dog like that.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

None of my Spaniels were docked. I admit they didn’t work but still flushed anywhere and everywhere. None of them ever got caught up by their tails (one of the reasons given for docking workers), although several times got caught up in practically impenetrable places, by their ears.

You can tell an indication for a scent, or whatever, with a long tail as easily as a docked one, so no reason to dock there, either.

Are your puppies all going to be working gun dogs, anyway? If not then why bother?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Linda Weasel said:


> None of my Spaniels were docked. I admit they didn't work but still flushed anywhere and everywhere. None of them ever got caught up by their tails (one of the reasons given for docking workers), although several times got caught up in practically impenetrable places, by their ears.
> 
> You can tell an indication for a scent, or whatever, with a long tail as easily as a docked one, so no reason to dock there, either.
> 
> Are your puppies all going to be working gun dogs, anyway? If not then why bother?


If they are not going to work then it is illegal to dock them.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Blitz said:


> If they are not going to work then it is illegal to dock them.


That's not quite correct.

There are very many docked dogs out there that are purely and simply pets. Yes, in order for a litter to be docked there are certain criterias which have to be met, one of which is that the dog is 'most likely' to be worked. But the key words are 'most likely'.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Blitz said:


> If they are not going to work then it is illegal to dock them.


Not in the England and Wales.
https://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/our-resources/media-centre/issue-statements/tail-docking/

The whole litter will be docked if they fit the criteria but not all pups will go on to work


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

ok, fair enough. But the breeder has to satisfy the vet that the pups were bred to work and has to have proof that they work their dogs and they have to be docked by a vet in the first 5 days which is not going to happen just now so basically they cannot be docked even supposing the OP does work his dogs.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Yeah I'm not sure that docking dogs will be considered an essential service, especially as many aren't even doing vaccinations at the moment.


----------

